# Kem Aqua Plus - Is it still being sold?



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have some finishing to do this coming weekend, more of a utilitarian project, so I'd like to spray a gray-tinted waterborne lacquer with my Earlex 5500. I was going to go with Target EM6500, but I need it by next Friday, and I think that'd be cutting it too close. I see good reviews of the Kem Aqua Plus product, but I can't seem to find it on their website.

Does anyone know if it's still being sold? I'm going to swing by SW tomorrow, but was just curious, since I'm not seeing it listed.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I found it on their site. Nothing saying that your local stores will carry it though. Last week I stopped by a local SW store and asked about it since I had read some good things about it here. That store didn't carry it but called another in the area and that store did carry it.

http://oem.sherwin-williams.com/search?search=kem+aqua+plus&t=&x=5&y=19


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Scott. I swung by SW on the way into work today and asked. They didn't have the plus, they had the regular KemAqua, and only one 5-gallon pail of it. I'm going to be in Rochester mid-week next week, and they have a commercial store there. I'm going to give them a call today to see if I can get a gallon of the Plus there.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you ever used the SW product before? I didn't go to the other store because of time. I haven't used it before. I've used the MinWax water based poly before and wasn't real fond of it and have been looking for an alternative.

Just curious if you had any experience with this yet.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I use it all the time, had to get my local SW to order it in, I buy in gallons, but in case lots.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok. Basic question. What is it? Is it poly, is it lacquer, is it something else?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Charles, have you had experience with the Kem Aqua Plus White? My understanding is that they can tint it to any color (I just need dark grey). Any idea why the stores seem to not have it on hand?

I called the local store, and the one in Rochester, and they're seeing if they can get it in (a gallon each of the KA Plus White, and the KA Plus Surfacer).

Scott, it's a waterborne lacquer. The 'White' version, to my understanding, can be used as-is, or as a base to tint to a desired color.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but I been reading way too much on the various finishes lately that they're all starting to "run" together. Hey, I made joke there…

Any experience with Target EM6000? I have a project in the works that I'm struggling with a top coat finish for. I think it's either down to the SW or Target lacquers.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

If you're in NY, you can get TC products shipped to you in 2 days.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> If you re in NY, you can get TC products shipped to you in 2 days.
> 
> - ClammyBallz


I am in NY. Is that your experience with the standard shipping? I may need to give them a call this afternoon. I see they have 3-day and 2-day air shipping, but it seems to me that would take longer than ground shipping from NJ to NY.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm in PA, every time I order via ground, I get it in 1-2 days. If you can, buy a couple gallons of product, it's only a couple bucks more to add a gallon or two off the base shipping rate. Last time I ordered 6 gallons of product and it was only $26 to ship it. Add a couple items to the cart and play around with the freight. BTW, there's always a coupon code for 25% off.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, Ed, I use and love the Target products, especially the EM6000. It comes standard in clear, white and black. However, you can have Target tint it to the SW color of your choice or you can have it tinted at a local SW store if they are willing to do it, some will, some won't. The coloring mixing/ratio schedule is the same as for coloring the SW products.

I once tried to find some Chem Aqua to try (I wanted to avoid the shipping charge) and my local SW store was clueless and the SW web site isn't much help either. Quarts from Target are really expensive to ship, IMO.

Also, you need to be aware that the Target products have a maximum shelf life of about 18 months. If you have any specific questions, call Jeff Weiss, Target President and a really nice guy.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Jeff at Target. Super nice guy to deal with, I ordered a gallon each of the HSF5000 primer/filler, EM6500 tinted to a Ben Moore color, and EM6000. He said I should have it Weds/Thurs, which takes a lot of the stress off me for the week. He asked why I was asking for a neutral HSF5000, versus the grey (my 6500 is going to end up a really dark grey), and when I told him that I wasn't using it all on this project and didn't want to be stuck with grey primer, he agreed, and said I can mix in 2-5% of the dark grey 6500 to make a grey primer, which I thought was cool. Also applied the current discount code to my order (minus the tinting).

So, my initial experience was great, hopefully the products live up to the hype I've read online.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, my order from Target, which I ordered on Monday, arrived yesterday. I have it, and the Earlex, sitting in the basement at 68 degrees, and I was able to get the garage to the low 60's. Plan is to bring the project parts in overnight to warm up a bit, then do all of my spraying tomorrow, then bring them back in for 5 days to cure. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking forward to your opinion on the target stuff. Did you ever find the Kem Acqua? I've never used either one and looking for a good comparison between the two for an upcoming finish.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I was never able to get the KA. The local store only had the 5-gallon pail of KA, and couldn't get me the KA Plus. The commercial store in Rochester took my information and never got back to me. I'll let you know about the Target.

I'm hoping that with 1.5-2 hrs between coats of the 5000, then 1-1.5 hours between coats of the 6500, I can get this all done tomorrow. I'm assuming I will probably need 2 or 3 coats of the 6500, but we shall see. The technical information on Target's website shows drying times of 30-45 minutes, I assume that at 1-1.5 hours it should be sufficiently ready for the next coat. Is it safe to assume that if it is dry to the touch, it can be recoated?


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

In my area - only a certain "industrial" type Sherwin William store carries/makes KemAqua +. They are called a "Product Finishes Facility". If you google that for your area, it should turn something up

They usually sell it by the 5 gallons for around $250, but I was told they could sell me just one gallon - but the price went up considerably to around $80. If I wanted a second gallon at the same time, the price would then drop down to the $5o range (so there was sort of a 'handling charge' on less than 5 gallon quantities


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

> I m hoping that with 1.5-2 hrs between coats of the 5000, then 1-1.5 hours between coats of the 6500, I can get this all done tomorrow. I m assuming I will probably need 2 or 3 coats of the 6500, but we shall see. The technical information on Target s website shows drying times of 30-45 minutes, I assume that at 1-1.5 hours it should be sufficiently ready for the next coat. Is it safe to assume that if it is dry to the touch, it can be recoated?


Depends on whether you want the grain to show. If yes, then only 2 coats, it not, then 3 coats. 
If 3 coats, spray a light coat of 6500, wait 30 minutes and spray another light coat. Give it 45-60 minutes, when it's dry to thew touch, sand with 320-400, wipe the dust off and spray it with a nice wet layer and let it dry for 90 minutes.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ed, I don't go by the touchy-feely dry test. I try sanding it with 320-400G and if I get powder, then it is dry enough to proceed to the next step. If I get corns on the sandpaper, then I wait another half hour or so. Depending on the temperature and humidity I have been able to recoat as soon as 1/2 hour after the previous coat. Binghampton in March may require a bit longer.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I sprayed the Target stuff this weekend. Shop only got up to 55 degrees, but I kept the parts and finish inside until it was time to spray. The HSF5100 required a fair amount of thinning to get it to spray decently with the 2.0 needle. Even still, it didn't spray perfectly, but I was going to be sanding it anyways. I used a bit of the dark grey 6500 to tint it. I shot two coats of that at around 3 mil. Sanded with 320 after the first, and 400 after the second. I thinned the 6500 by just a hair over 10%, and it laid down super nice with the 2.0 needle. I did two coats of that at 2-3 mil. I did not sand in between those coats.

I found that at 55 degrees, the parts were dry to the touch at around 1 hour, and sandable after 1.5-2. The parts went back in the house after the last coat, where they will sit in my 65 degree basement for 5 days before I put all the hardware back on.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

How do you measure how thick (? mills) your spraying?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was at Sherwin Williams, I asked the guy for a film thickness gauge, it's a little aluminum card, with notches in it, that you use. It was free.

I had a piece of scrap plywood that I used to set up my spray gun. Once I had it dialed in, I made a few passes to establish my speed and overlap. Then I used the gauge to see where I was at, and then just maintained that speed/overlap when applying the finish.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used them, but I never could read it. :>/


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> I ve used them, but I never could read it. :>/
> 
> - jbay


Was this with a clear finish? With anything tinted, you should be able to see which prongs the finish stuck to after you take the card off the surface. With clear finishes, you may be able to look at the prongs at an angle in the light and look for a reflection, or, shine a light on your piece, and as you remove the gauge, see which legs left a dimple, and which did not, and wherever the dimples stop, between that and the next prong is your thickness.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've never tried tinted. Always clear. 
I've gotten used to how heavy I spray, Then I just use calipers to measure the dry film.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ed, it sounds like you are happy with the results. I am looking forward to the pix.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a lousy picture of one of the drawers that's sitting in my basement curing right now, I set the thermostat to maintain 68 degrees, and we'll be installing this in my friend's car this coming weekend. I'll get more pictures of the finished product. I really like the grey (it was tinted to match the back of the SUV). (The slots on the inside of the drawer there are for dividers to slide in).


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

It looks good to me.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

The project is done, couldn't be happier with the finish.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/236786


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ed, ya gotta love it when a project comes together as well as this one did. You did a first rate job of fitting the drawers.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Art, I especially appreciate that compliment, since this was my first time trying inset drawer fronts.


----------

